# ACHTUN!NG | New Hartmann Wheel Design - Yay or Nay?



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We're thinking about bringing in the following new design for the Hartmann Wheel line-up. Can't say when these are going to be available yet but we'd like to gauge over-all interest in this new wheel style before going into production. Please vote below!


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | New Hartmann Wheel Design - Yay or Nay? ([email protected]!NG)*

This kinda looks like the blade design from the VW CC if I'm not mistaken. I say I like em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | New Hartmann Wheel Design - Yay or Nay? ([email protected]!NG)*

SWEET wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

